# Compound exercises are enough work for your abs?



## Mockett (Jun 26, 2012)

i Deadlift and squat should i be doing ab isolation work?


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

I never do direct ab work mate. Overhead presses also work your core. And deadlifts certainly do. But then, I'm not a bodybuilder.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

i compete in strongman and when i started doing direct core work my dead and squat went up

i would say you should directly hit them IMO


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes. I increased my squat strength by adding abs too.

IME ab roller, reverse swisball crunches, dragon flags and cable crunches are the most bang for buck exercises.

Pick 2 one session. And do the other two on the other


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes, work them, increase overall strength, you should do you back too.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

I do some sit ups and planks at the end of a leg day


----------



## n1ckage (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah hit them hard startedseeing better gains in everything when i started working them religiously


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

I sometimes like to throw in single arm shoulder press, I find it really hits your core. In fact the first time I tried it, something in my side (sorry, crap at anatomy. Lol) kept cramping up due to the stress.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

I'd say compounds are enough to work your abs if you already have them. If they are weak, you need to do specific ab work, just like any other weak point.


----------



## Mockett (Jun 26, 2012)

from this i recon ill just chuck them in for the next few months, if i feel a change ill keep it up if not ill drop it


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm only deadlifting 144kg*3reps but before I started doing side planks and planks recently could only do 120 so I'd say do core work


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

direct core work will always be benefitial to compund movements. give them a go what do you have to lose?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You can never have too strong a core.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Your abs are made in the kitchen, not the gym.


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> Your abs are made in the kitchen, not the gym.


Your definition maybe but not the abs themselves?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

The Vegetarian said:


> Your abs are made in the kitchen, not the gym.


Lol, but as any other muscle, the bigger they are the more visable they become - and that happens in the gym.


----------



## Mockett (Jun 26, 2012)

been adding in abb exercises in now for almost a month and can notice the difference im my squat and dead thanks UKM


----------

